# Why is this so hard? Grizzly 0690/0691 vs 1023RL/1023RLX



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

I am ready to pull the trigger on a new saw. I really wanted to purchase a SawStop for the brake feature, but in Canada, it's about a $1,800 premium over any of these Grizzly saws, and I just can't stretch the budget that much. Locally I can also look at Steel City, Laguna and General but the price/value comparison against the Grizzly saws is very compelling, and I also know that Grizzly continually gets rave reviews for their quality and customer service.

So, having settled on a Grizzly, I have this dilemma. These four models are all within $250 of each other, and besides the obvious advantage of the longer rails and capacity of the 691 and RLX models, it seems to be a list of pros and cons that makes this a maddening choice!

*0690/0691 PROs*
Established trunion design
Leeson motor
Established model, lots of reviews, pretty much all good

*1023RL/RLX PROs*
Blade shroud
Serpentine belt
Slightly less to ship to Canada

Dust collection is increasingly important to me, and I only have a small dust collection unit (Dust Deputy w/ Shopvac) so that's a big advantage to the 1023s, but the new trunion design just looks less robust to me, and they don't have the history that the 690 has. I think there are differences in the fences as well, but I can't be certain. The 1023RLX is the most expensive of the three but it lists the 'Shop Fox Classic' fence specifically so I'm not sure of what the others include. I also know the Leeson motors are highly regarded and they are very efficient.

I have a pretty limited amount of experience with table saws, starting with a Ridgid Jobsite saw (3 years, sold it), then a Ridgid Contractor saw (3 weeks, returned it) and now I am saw-less in my garage shop. I want this to be the last time I shop for a buy a saw, so I want to get it right.

I've had both saws in my cart and my finger hovering the order button, but I honestly don't know what the right saw for me is. If the 1023 had the 690 style trunions I'd have bought it already, but they don't and I can't seem to make up my mind.

Help a new guy out?


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

What do their sales staff say are the substantive differences?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Basically what I posted there. They are very, very, similar saws with a few differences as noted above. The 1023 needs a 30A feed as well, which is not a huge deal, but with only 100A to the house it's another pro for the 690/1. The fence on the 690/1 is also supposedly superior.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is a more extensive list of differences cribbed from SMC:

OK pro/con G0691 vs G1023RLX:

1. current price has the the 691 at a $145 advantage
2. weight is essentially the same
3. both require 220v 691 will run on a 20 amp circuit 1023 requires 30 amp
4. The 691 has an Asian Leeson more efficient motor 12.8A vs 18A for the Grizzly Asian motor, the 1023 uses a time tested motor the Leeson is new to the Grizzly line
5. The 1023 uses a more modern Poly V belt that should transmit less vibration than the triple V and be more efficient in power transfer
6. 1023 is listed as taking a 7/8" dado, 691 13/16" 
7. 691 4300 rpm vs 4200rpm
8. 691 has a greater max depth of cut 3 1/8" vs 3" at 90*
9. 691 has greater left of blade 12" rip vs 8" 1023 has greater right of blade rip 52" vs 50
10. Table is essentially the same size
11. The fences are different and 690/1 owners have reported poor flatness of the fence on the 690/1 this hasn't been an issue in the past with 1023 versions
12. 691 made in China, Taiwan for the 1023
13. 1023 has a blade shroud for dust collection
14. 1023 has a bigger off switch
15. 691 has right side DC port, in the rear for the 1023
16. 1023's "improved" blade guard MAY be better, but it is definately different
17. 1023's general design has been time tested and has always tested well in the bang for buck section of reviews, the 690/1 is doing the same in tests now


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Just FWIW, my BT3100 has a blade shroud, and while it helps, it's not as helpful as you would hope… I would rather have an enclosed cabinet and a proper dust collector…

I agree, the more than double the cost of a comparable saw to get a SawStop is sort of a show stopper if budget is a deciding factor… For me, I am saving what pennies, nickles, dimes, quarters, and even pesos (we go to Mexico every so often) for a G0691…


----------



## MeanGene (Apr 7, 2010)

I went through this struggle about a year ago. In fact, I think the info from SMC was a response to my post. That said, I got the G690 for these reasons: G690 had a couple of inches of more rip capacity (I then moved the rails to the left to get 7 more inches - to 36" rip capability. I didn't have room in my basement shop for a G691), The 20 amp draw matched my 220 shop service, The price was about $100 less at the time, The new 1023 was still on backorder, I decide I liked white better than green (LOL - obviously not a big factor). I also did a review on SMC when I got my saw. I was concerned about the problems some had with table flatness but mine was dead flat, to less than .002", certainly not a factor for me. Also, everything went together perfectly. My only complaint was that the dado insert had a large bow in the face. Griz promptly sent a replacement. If I was doing it again I would make the same decision. Good luck!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ditto on what MeanGene says. 
About 14 months ago I had a G1023RLX on back order that kept getting pushed further back and back. I finally settled on my G0690 w/T10222 router extension and never looked back. To tell you the truth, I do not know if Grizzly ever got their QC issues resolved with the G1023RLX but I know that those issues lasted for more than six months when I was trying to buy it.

My advice is to keep pinging LJs and find some folks who have eventually gotten a G1023RLX and have had time to check it out. My assumption is that the G1023R series will be a fine saw if/when the bugs get worked out. FYI, the G1023R series has a new motor/trunnion mounting system, but the G0690 is a modified version of the older G1023SL series and a fine piece of equipment.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's hard to ignore the track record of the 0690 and the reality is my dust collector is a bigger issue than the saw's dust collection right now.

I've decided on the 0690/1, I just need to figure out if I can manage the long rails in my garage or not.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I've heard great things about the Grizzly customer support but you may want to consider that if you have any warranty issue you have to deal with customs outbound and back into Canada. That was one of the factors in my decision to buy a General. It will be interesting to see which saw you get, looking forward to the projects from this new saw!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Still haven't decided between the 690 and 691. I can't imagine a 691 on a mobile base being great, but I could really use the working table space… But it's a smallish shop.

I dunno yet.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

FYI, the extension table on both the G0690 and G0691 are SHEET METAL and nothing to write home about. IMO, you should only consider the G0691 if you intend to rip large sheets of 4×8 ply on a regular basis and REALLY NEED those long rails and ripping capacity.

Since your shop is "smallish" it would probably be wise to go with the G0690 and build your own extension out of MDF or Ply. That way you will have the correct length of extension to fit your shop/needs.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Attaboy, Mike. Spot on advice as always. One would think you've been around woodworking for a while.

Steve


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't agree more with Mike there. That's the question you need to ask yourself now and then go ahead and call Grizzly to make sure they have it in stock before ordering online.

I think almost all of my purchases with Grizzly came out of PA too and couldn't be happier with them.

Nice choice there King.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

690 it is. I'll call Grizz and order it this week.


----------



## khays (Aug 16, 2009)

The 690 will serve you well King. I ordered the 1023SL right before they phased it out for the 1023RL. The 690 is nice to say the least. Mine also came with the shop fox classic which looks to be a Biesmeyer clone. Nice, heavy and glides with ease 

Let us know when it comes in and you get it together for some first cuts.

Happy cutting.

Kevin


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Order is in, 690 is on the way.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

YeeHaw! Fingers crossed for a good delivery and setup. **


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Mike 

I've hit the point where I look around my shop at the cheap tools I've been buying and realizing that I'm not using some of them because they are awkward, inaccurate or do the job poorly. I compromised when I bought my first saw, then compromised when I bought my second one. After I returned it, I realized that buying something with the plan of replacing it later is just folly.

I expect to use this saw for many, many, years.


----------



## joeydunton (Dec 29, 2011)

Just wanted to thank you guys for helping me determine which table saw to buy. I literally looked, researched, and scoured many forums, read tauntion's a million times, and finally was able to pull the trigger. I appreciate your guys' insight as it was quite informative. I put the order in last night on a 690 with 37" extension table. I was quite curious about the router table extension though. I see mike has a pretty sweet little set up with the Triton router.

My question is, does the router extension have different plates that allow for differing size router bits? I would like to run some larger door panel bits to start making cabinets. Is it a 3 1/4 Triton you are running? Does it allow you to do the above height adjustment? Was it difficult in mounting? Have you tried you using featherboards on this setup and how do you like it? Sorry for bombarding you guys, just can't figure out what I need due to Grizzly's rather poorly descriptive page. Was going to get a jessem router table, but this may save space. Thank you for your time and thank you for your information with deciding between the 1023RL and 690/691. Joey


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

I actually also have the 3 1/4HP Triton, but I opted for a Jessem table. I can appreciate the space advantage of buidling it into the table saw, but I like being able to move from saw to router and back without reconfiguring anything, for instance when making picture frames.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*My question is, does the router extension have different plates that allow for differing size router bits? I would like to run some larger door panel bits to start making cabinets.*

Obviously it has 1/2in and 1/4in colletts. The extension table has a ~3-3 1/2in hole and has a couple of inserts to take up space. FWI, I did buy the Triton bearings/bushings kit for handheld work but have not used any of themyet.

*Is it a 3 1/4 Triton you are running?*

YES, the 3 1/4hp in the TS router extension. FYI, I also have a 2 1/4hp Triton I put in my horizontal mortising machine.

*Does it allow you to do the above height adjustment?*

YES, for both router situations. I like my Tritons because they have their own lifting systems, and that alone saves you anywhere from ~$150-$400 from NOT having to buy a separate lift. The above table crank works well, just remember to UNlock the plunge lock on the router before using it.

*Was it difficult in mounting?*

Piece of cake to mount. Only challenge was to drill the crank hole in the cast iron.









*Have you tried you using featherboards on this setup and how do you like it?*

NO. You got me there. I should probably take the time to set this up, but have not gotten around to it.


----------



## joeydunton (Dec 29, 2011)

Dear Mike,

Thank you for answering my questions, ordering the Triton router and the Grizzly router extension. For my place space is a bit precious like most woodworkers, thus the Grizzly extension makes total sense. Looked at your website, pretty sweet. I only have a couple more questions if you do not mind answering them. Was drilling and lining up the Triton adjusting/raising rod difficult, the alignment to the router and keeping perfect center in the insert hole? Do you have any suggestions if you were to do it again? I saw that you had issues with your zero clearance insert, what happened with that? Looks like it blocks the riving knife. I ask because I have not finished my setup on my grizzly and have the insert on the way. My Unisaw, older of course, does not have a riving knife and has no issue with this. Again appreciate your time.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Joey,
I never bothered with the ZCI since I went with a Super Sled for all my miter cuts. Got a $200 Incra hangin' on the wall that never gets used…

RE; Drilling the crank hole-not bad but you need to have access to a 12-15in drill press and work your way up through the bit index slowly. Once that is done, mounting the Triton is a piece of cake. FWIW, don't really like the DC on the router (even though it looks cool). Designing a better DC would be a good idea. I really like my G0690 and have absolutely NO regrets… Great saw.


----------



## joeydunton (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you again for the insight. Much appreciated.


----------



## ChaseD (Oct 17, 2012)

Hate to bring up a old thread but I guess better than starting a new one.

Looking at these same 2 saws, now a few years later, whats everyone's general consensus?


----------



## Bigcheesehead (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello HorizontalMike,
I am about to build order the same set-up as you (G0690 or G1023RL with extra long rails and then add the T10222 router to the end. It looks like when you did this on your table there was no need for a "filler" table between the right table wing and the router table. 
http://www.horizontalheavens.com/GarageWorkshop/TS_BkW-RouterDC_hoses.jpg

When you put this together. Did you have to shift the back rail or drill any new holes in the table/rail to make this fit? 
I assume you had to drill holes in the right most apron of the right rail to attach the router table. correct?

Thank you!



> Ditto on what MeanGene says.
> About 14 months ago I had a G1023RLX on back order that kept getting pushed further back and back. I finally settled on my G0690 w/T10222 router extension and never looked back. To tell you the truth, I do not know if Grizzly ever got their QC issues resolved with the G1023RLX but I know that those issues lasted for more than six months when I was trying to buy it.
> 
> My advice is to keep pinging LJs and find some folks who have eventually gotten a G1023RLX and have had time to check it out. My assumption is that the G1023R series will be a fine saw if/when the bugs get worked out. FYI, the G1023R series has a new motor/trunnion mounting system, but the G0690 is a modified version of the older G1023SL series and a fine piece of equipment.
> ...


----------



## wcole (Dec 19, 2015)

I too will be blatantly copying Horizontal Mike's set up. The idea to use a Triton solved my concern about Grizz not selling an extension capable of using a router lift. Before I order, any second thoughts from those that have done this? Anyone have any refinements? Happy with the 0690 instead of the 1023?

Thanks in advance.


----------

